# Burton Step On Boots advice



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Get them heatmolded and then ride a few days to break them.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Make sure you're wearing really thin socks too. My snowboarding socks are probably as thin as dress socks. 

You can wear them around the house after the heat molding to break them in a bit more. Try not to walk in them too much.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Also if you're not used to BOAs be carefull with them, it's really easy to really overtighten them without knowing. You won't feel anything in the knob, you have to feel the thight in your foot.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

snowkev said:


> My feet are about Mondo size 250 and I bought the Mondo size 250 ruler boots.


"about" isn't really good enough. If your feet are 251mm you need Mondo 255 boots. Or if you measured your feet at 250mm in the morning, you probably need 255 too. Also you need to measure the width too - no amount of break-in or heat molding will sort them out if your feet are EE/EEE width.


----------



## snowkev (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the advice guys, I’ll try wearing them around the house for a bit and then ride them for a couple more days and see how it goes, as well as heat molding them when I get the time.


----------



## snowkev (Jan 7, 2021)

Radialhead said:


> "about" isn't really good enough. If your feet are 251mm you need Mondo 255 boots. Or if you measured your feet at 250mm in the morning, you probably need 255 too. Also you need to measure the width too - no amount of break-in or heat molding will sort them out if your feet are EE/EEE width.


I see, I wasn’t aware that I needed to size up by half in this instance. And I’ll measure my feet width properly and see if they are EE/EEE width. If these boots give me too much trouble after using them for a while I’ll just have to sell them.


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I think if you measured correctly 250 you will be fine after they pack out a bit. I have ions and photos and I would say the first 5 days or so we're a bit painful. I had done the one size up thing before and then they packed out way too much. Finally went back to the correct mondo size, suffered a few days and now they are just right. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

snowkev said:


> I see, I wasn’t aware that I needed to size up by half in this instance. And I’ll measure my feet width properly and see if they are EE/EEE width. If these boots give me too much trouble after using them for a while I’ll just have to sell them.


Just to clarify I'm not saying you should size up above Mondo, just that if you measured at 250 you're right on the borderline between sizes, so should double-check, preferably after you've been up & about on your feet for a while.


----------



## snowkev (Jan 7, 2021)

So an update on the boots: My feet finally doesn't hurt anymore and it's much more comfortable now after snowboarding 3-4 times. I can even tighten my boas without it straining my feet. I was surprised at how much these boots pack out. 
Thanks guys for the advice!


----------

